# Challenge with excessive bass...Or rather sectional hum



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

I was finally able to make my system work - it has sony ssf 6000 front towers , sony saw 2500 sub and rear as sony 1000 connected thru a yamaha 5.1 371 bl.
The challenge is that when i listen to my turntable and only my turntable the bass tends to be very loud like a hum and my turntable is a ttx numark which does not need grounding. On fm or cd etc the bass is not that high. Only on turntable and when fronts are set to large. My gain in tt us set to lowest and now speakers are set to small. The hum is less but not completely gOne. The hum is only in high bass sections not throughout.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As that is a fairly unconventional Turntable, it could be many things. With it having an interchangable Pitch Fader for "Club" and "Battle" Style, it could have something to do with that. Moreover, as it also has a Coaxial Digital Output, you could always connect it that way to see if the hum and bass reach more manageable levels. Obviously using the Coaxial would take away the allure of Vinyl as it would be Digitized, but might be worth a shot.

As you have not stated how long you have owned the Subwoofer, I will again recommend Returning it if possible and getting a Dayton Sub 120 instead. Or if you have a friend or family member who might want to purchase the subwoofer. Almost all of us here advocate allocating the maximum towards Speakers, but you seem to be in a situation where your Turntable sells for almost 5 times what your Subwoofer does.
J


----------



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

i cant return as i dont have original package. it works now fantastic with radio, cd etc... after change of cable and i understand your point but i have a budget and have to live with that. the same system is working awesome with FM, movie etc and the only hum i hear is when the speakers are set to large and only with turntable and ofcourse there is still a faint hum even when set to small. I appreciate your help and i wish i could change the sub but wife threw all packaging stuff out


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Thanks for clearing that up about your return status. At least on an expensive item like your TT, you really should keep the Box as it helps greatly in respect to Resale Value. In addition, should any of your equipment need Repair, having the Original Packaging is essential should you need to ship it to the manufacturer and get it back in 1 piece.

Again, the Dayton can be found for about $50 more than the Sony. If you purchased the Sony at somewhere like Wal-Mart, you probably would not even need the Box. The only reason I mention this again is that words cannot convey just how much better the Dayton is and the price difference is well under $100. Regardless, I am glad you got the Subwoofer sorted out.
J


----------



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

man i know. I would keep every box when in NC. Now in California. The house is small like a peanut. The only trouble shoot i need is the hum in the sub at high volume and only with turntable. TTX is a self ground turntable. Not sure if that will need another ground from turntable to receiver. No clue. waiting for responses guys


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

It appears you have the choice of a Grounded or Ungrounded RCA. And again you can connect your TT to the AVR with a Coaxial Digital Cable straight into the Yamaha. The Yellow Video Cable that is often bundled with a Red and White in low priced AV Gear will work, but is not ideal as they are usually not a true 75 Ohms. However, it will get the job done. Also, one of the 3 RCA Cables that form a Component Video Cable would work too. Just connect the Yellow Cable and leave the R&B dangling. So I did give you alternative methods to attempt.


----------

